# Greetings from Holland, MI (USA)



## Lee Slikkers (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello all,

I have recently become very interested in Mantids and I stumbled on this site a few days ago while doing some research on them. I would like to try my had at keeping a few and possibly starting my own collection…if anyone has some advice for someone just starting out, like which species would be a good 1st timers choice, etc., I would be very grateful.

We have some mantids locally in the wild here in Holland, Michigan (USA) and I’ve caught them from time to time but never realized you could keep and breed them successfully. So, now I am really looking into this and doing my homework so I can hopefully be successful from the start.

I’ve always had a love of nature and the out-of-doors. I’ve raised everything from dogs, cats, rats, mice, pigeons, quail, chickens, fat-tail geckos, corn snakes, ball pythons, African Cichlids and other fish. I’ve even managed to breed most of the above listed critters. Currently I am a falconer and own and hunt with trained hawks and falcons. I love to watch predator and prey interact and I suppose that is part of my fascination with these insects.

Anyway, I’ll stop the rambling and keep reading all the great threads and info on here.

Many thanks!

Lee


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 25, 2007)

:shock: I march in the holland parade! Welcome anyway


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, I won’t be held accountable for anything revolving around our Tulip Time Parade… :roll:

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 25, 2007)

oh i see my band director is the daughter of the guy who started it


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2007)

yea


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello to Holland, from Ohio


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

A Falconer?? Interesting...


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome!

How did Rick's post get all the way up there?


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2007)

> Welcome!How did Rick's post get all the way up there?


Was just wondering that myself.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 25, 2007)

Its a glitch happenes from time to time


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone, its nice to have a few folks take the time and welcome someone new.

Lee


----------



## Ian (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Lee, welcome to the forum!


----------

